# Greyhound Lines Summer 2015 System Timetable



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 6, 2015)

This just got released and posted online: http://extranet.greyhound.com/Revsup/schedules/pageset.html. 

Main feature is the seasonal increase of ULD runs.


----------



## Chaz (Jun 6, 2015)

[

Swadian wrote:

Main feature is the seasonal increase of ULD runs.

Swadian what's an 'ULD' run (why even use abbreviations?)

I worked for GL for about 10 Summers 1965 on (baggage, tickets, travel bureau in Minneapolis & NYC) and collected Russell's & never heard of a ULD run.

Me? I'm on several Yahoo GL&Trailways groups and lurk here on Amtrak United all day as an armchair traveller (retired to Florida from Manhattan.

Hung out at the Minneapolis rail stations in the late 50's. Collected Official Rail Guides & Russell's (bus schedule guides.

).

Wish someone'd sell old Russell's on DVD's (tried to get Russell's interested...nope!). I have Los of Rail guides on DVD"s

Chaz


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry, it's a mix of "LD" from the AU forum and "ULH" from the Airliners forum. So ULD is Ultra-Long-Distance. But yeah, what they are actually going to do this summer is extend and combine a bunch of runs to make then longer.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 6, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Sorry, it's a mix of "LD" from the AU forum and "ULH" from the Airliners forum. So ULD is Ultra-Long-Distance. But yeah, what they are actually going to do this summer is extend and combine a bunch of runs to make then longer.


So you;re mixing abbreviations from two different websites? How is anybody supposed to figure that out?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry man, I'm tired and I made a mistake, OK? Jeez.


----------



## railiner (Jun 7, 2015)

I just took a cursory look at a few of the new tables, and all I can say is .......I am underwhelmed...

When you compare the current offering with the summer timetables of the sixties and seventies, they are but a pale shadow, at best.

I can't believe they still only offer basically four trips a day from Chicago to/from the East, as just one example. But then again, since they have eliminated two entire transcon routes (CHI-MSP-SEA and CHI-OMA-west coast), Chicago is no longer the main 'hub' it once was...

At least, here in New York State, we have added some good additional express trips...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 7, 2015)

I agree, Chicago isn't really a hub anymore, ever since Greyhound discontinued everything between Chicago and Denver and everything between Minneapolis and Missoula. They are reintroducing Chicago-Davenport now, which will run twice daily, but it is a Greyhound Connect service making all local stops and using GCA shuttles rather than motorcoaches.

Greyhound is going to be running thrice-daily New York City-Los Angeles transcons (up from once-daily year-round), but those will pass through Saint Louis and Denver. Also, 1675 is going to be a weird short-turn ending in Las Vegas.


----------



## rickycourtney (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks like the same lousy service up here in the Pacific Northwest and still no Greyhound Express service.


----------



## metrolinecoach111 (Jun 7, 2015)

railiner said:


> I just took a cursory look at a few of the new tables, and all I can say is .......I am underwhelmed...
> 
> When you compare the current offering with the summer timetables of the sixties and seventies, they are but a pale shadow, at best.
> 
> ...


This year the seasonal adjustments are relatively limited, as compared to previous years. Part of this is the fixed capacity/reserved seating strategy and the fact that they will add planned sections online. Only the actual schedules that are written in the bid are shown on the Timetable.


----------



## metrolinecoach111 (Jun 7, 2015)

rickycourtney said:


> Looks like the same lousy service up here in the Pacific Northwest and still no Greyhound Express service.


Ricky,

While I understand your perspective from the view of a customer (more options and frequency)....from GLI's point of view, they will not mess with what they have there.


----------



## railiner (Jun 7, 2015)

metrolinecoach111 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I just took a cursory look at a few of the new tables, and all I can say is .......I am underwhelmed...
> ...


Maybe that's the way the First Group management believes: "That's what's good for business"....but I believe the men that made GL what is was (may they RIP), would think differently. A lot.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 7, 2015)

Rumors are that Greyhound does want to expand but ran out of cash between the bus remanufacturing and new bus purchases. Greyhound wants to increase their profit margin before further expansion. Unfortunately, the profit margin dropped with the help of inefficient new D4505s. The Summer Timetable this year will be less than last year due to the storage of the last White G4500s and no new equipment has been ordered due to lack of cash.

If I were Greyhound, I would stop taking loans to order new buses and find ways to improve the profit margin.


----------



## rickycourtney (Jun 8, 2015)

metrolinecoach111 said:


> rickycourtney said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the same lousy service up here in the Pacific Northwest and still no Greyhound Express service.
> ...


Truthfully, BoltBus seems to be picking Greyhound's pocket in the Seattle-Portland market.

BoltBus is nearly an hour faster, around 25% cheaper and offers up to as many as 8 daily departures, compared to Greyhound's measly 3.

I guess since the money goes to First no matter what company you choose, Greyhound has no reason to improve their service. Which is fine for me as a customer, I'll just keep using BoltBus or Amtrak (depending on cost).

It just amuses me when I take BoltBus and hear passengers talking trash about Greyhound when the buses are the same inside and with the same drivers behind the wheel. The success of BoltBus does add to the bottom line, but it certainly doesn't help improve the company's image.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 8, 2015)

I think Greyhound isn't introducing faster service north of Sacramento due to lack of cash. Right now all the Seattle-Portland schedules are through runs to Los Angeles. The problem is, they are too slow north of Sacramento. If Greyhound cuts stops, they'll have to introduce local service. But they have no equipment to spare, so Greyhound has to sit tight on the I-5 corridor and grind out the cash with Bolt first, getting around Greyhound's bad reputation.

I think once Greyhound buys more equipment, they'll speed up the Los Angeles-Portland/Seattle/Vancouver through runs and add locals along the way. But if I were David Leach, I'd speed up two of the runs already and keep the rest locals.

Greyhound could also cut some low-ridership stops on the Western LDs. 1351/1364 could be a Limited already, running Chicago-RS Bloomington-Saint Louis-Springfield-Tulsa-Oklahoma City-Amarillo-RS Tucumcari-Albuquerque-Flagstaff-Phoenix-RS Blythe-Los Angeles. I still don't understand why Greyhound has nothing between Kingman and Los Angeles.


----------



## railiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I still don't understand why Greyhound has nothing between Kingman and Los Angeles.


Someone at GL ;probably thinks the western world revolves around Phoenix.....reminds me of the former Continental Trailways VP and General Manager at Denver years ago....he convinced the authority at Dallas to route all but one Omaha-Salt Lake City schedules thru Denver, instead of the faster direct route thru Cheyenne.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 9, 2015)

In that case, they would be better revolving around Salt Lake City because that's at least a good hub location, while Phoenix really isn't. Omaha would be a good hub too, if Greyhound hadn't discontinued all service to Omaha.

Maybe it's just that GLI has old connections in Phoenix from the Armour/Dial days.


----------



## NorthShore (Jun 9, 2015)

Yay: a restored evening stop at Chicago/Cumberland from Milwaukee! (Now, if only they would restore the late morning stop there northbound.)


----------



## Train2104 (Jun 9, 2015)

metrolinecoach111 said:


> This year the seasonal adjustments are relatively limited, as compared to previous years. Part of this is the fixed capacity/reserved seating strategy and the fact that they will add planned sections online. Only the actual schedules that are written in the bid are shown on the Timetable.


I've definitely noticed this - the 6:35AM PGH-PHL-NYC express (3237) that was reduced last year to only run Fri-Sun, doesn't show on the timetable at all. Same goes for 3208, its counterpart leaving NYC at 8am.

And 1605 (RHD-DET) is missing despite being included in the reservations system.


----------



## railiner (Jun 9, 2015)

I might as well say it here....GL, and many other lines, are currently suffering from an acute shortage of driver's..... The new 'system' allows them to cover what they can, and not commit to additional service that they may not be able to perform. By not putting on additional schedule's, and only adding section's to existing trip's, if they feel they can cover them, This may be a good thing, as they will not leave customer's stranded by 'biting off more than they can chew'. On the other hand, they will lose the opportunity to grow and may drive their potential customer's to find other ways to get there....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 9, 2015)

You're right, 1605 isn't on the Timetable. Its return trip, 1648, isn't on there either.

I don't see anything like that in the West, though. I think the West has planned drivers all the way and the extra board must be very limited. Equipment is also limited.


----------



## NorthShore (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm not following what schedules to look for that covers some of the other Chicago services, especially headed southeast or southwest, or even to New Orleans.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 10, 2015)

Greyhound has no schedule from Chicago to New Orleans. Greyhound routes out of Chicago go to Minneapolis, Milwaukee, Green Bay, Toronto, New York City, Cleveland, Washington, Indianapolis, Cincinnati, Nashville, Atlanta, Birmingham/Tallahassee, Memphis, Baton Rouge, Dallas, Saint Louis, and Los Angeles. Plus Greyhound Connect shuttle service to Davenport.

Timetables are 200, 238, 250, 255, 265, 304, and 328.


----------



## railiner (Jun 10, 2015)

To find out how to get places on Greyhound's system timetable, it is necessary to first look at the index map, make note of the table number's for the segment(s) needed to get from origin to destination, and then try to construct a trip with the best possible connections, if no 'thru' trip is available.....a real pain, unless you enjoy doing that sort of thing.

It is much different now than the way it used to be....they used to have both local, detailed timetables for various segments, and also had condensed 'thru' timetables that listed only larger stations over several local timetables to make it easier to find the best thru trip. The advent of 'TRIPS' eliminated the need for all of that, and the computer now does that (to sometimes weird routings) for both agents and the public on the website.

As far as service from Chicago to New Orleans goes....ever since Hurricane Katrina a few years ago, Greyhound has severely cut service to and from New Orleans in all directions. Especially in that direction....there are no longer any direct trips from Memphis thru Jackson and Hammond to New Orleans. There is only one trip from Memphis to Jackson to Baton Rouge, where connection can be made to New Orleans. See table numbers 435 and 462. And then based on that one trip, use table 265 to connect to it from Chicago to Memphis.

So based on the current (14 January) timetable...(local stops omitted):

(read down) (read up)

9:00 PM Chicago 5:25 AM

6:40 AM Memphis 8:00 PM

8:15 AM Memphis 7:00 PM

4:50 PM Baton Rouge 10:55 AM

6:45 PM Baton Rouge 10:35 AM

8:30 PM New Orleans 8:50 AM

$$$


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 11, 2015)

I heard Greyhound used to have a Maintenance Center in New Orleans, which has now been shut down. There are rumors that Miami Maintenance was also shut down.


----------



## railiner (Jun 11, 2015)

That doesn't surprise me...in fact, since they eliminated the maintenance center in the largest market in their system, nothing they do surprises me....disappoints, perhaps, but no surprise.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 12, 2015)

You mean the once-mighty New York City Maintenance Center?


----------



## railiner (Jun 12, 2015)

Correct. And even its replacement poor shadow, the 30th Street service lot.....

There are however, some rumors that they are in negotiations to get back some rudimentary facility....we'll see how that goes.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't think it'll happen as long as they have maintenance in ACY, BOS, and PHL.


----------

